# Volume Controller Issues



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

On a rooted E4GS2 (SPH-D710), I have tried Audio Guru and Sound Manager and have found that neither of them activates on their appointed times. Once in a blue moon they will change as they should. Otherwise I have to manually open the app and it will immediately jump to the correct settings. I am not using an automatic app killer. Does anyone know of a sound control app that works with the SPH-D710? I will keep trying different ones in the mean time.

Greg


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

After trying several different apps, I went back to audio guru and am trying this one again. So far it's working pretty good. Time will tell if it was just the phone glitching.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cb.volumePlusPro&hl=en

Volume Control+ Pro this is the paid (.99¢) but there is a free version you may want to try out first.

Hope this helps / what you are looking for.

Burned into your retinas by the power of Rootzwiki Devs


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I will certainly check that out. Thank you.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

